# How to file dependent pass



## Anne_kulit (May 24, 2016)

My husband is currently working in malaysia and we would like to move in there however my first born child's last name is still my maiden name. Is it possible to grant a dependent pass for a step child? What are the requirements and how to file?..


----------

